
Science Says Love Doesn't Exist (2014) - felipemnoa
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/vdbjpj/science-says-love-doesnt-exist
======
AnimalMuppet
First, "there's this thing going on in the pleasure centers of our brains" is
not at all the same as "doesn't exist". If nothing else, it exists as this
thing going on in the pleasure centers of our brains!

"The sadness of the women’s movement is that they don’t allow the necessity of
love. See, I don’t personally trust any revolution where love is not allowed"
\- Maya Angelou. Well, I don't trust any science that says it proves that love
doesn't exist.

------
kgwxd
Science never says something doesn't exist.

